# January Freshwater Tank of the Month Competition



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Now is the time to submit for the month of January. Submissions period will run for the next 2 weeks and end 21 January at the end of the day. From there, the voting period will take place for 1 week after. A poll will be added to this thread for the voting phase.

You must upload photos of the tank to our Gallery. If you're hosting the photos on another site, please re-upload them to this one; that way people can always see your tank as long as the forum is up and running! You can submit as many photos as you like, but for the sake of space try to keep it under 10. 

Post in this thread! Post your photos and details about the aquarium; the more information the better (size in gallons/liters, livestock/plants that live in it, etc.). Now's your time to tell the voters why you deserve to win Tank of the Month! 


A few rules:
- You may enter the contest even if you were in a previous contest, provided you did not win in the past four months. 
- Photos of your aquarium MUST be hosted on the Aquariumforum.com servers, NO EXCEPTIONS. It doesn't matter if they're on a premium Photobucket/Imageshack account or not, they need to be hosted on our server. Photos not hosted on our server will not be considered eligible; this is to ensure that future users will always be able to see the photos. You may not have that account up and running in the future. 
- Only one nomination per user. 
- In the case of duplicate nominations (two or more users nominate the same tank), it will count as one nomination. 
- No intimidation or belittling of someone else' tank, especially if you're a competitor. No cheating. 

Decisions are FINAL. If you feel that your tank should have been picked over another, then blame your peers because they're the ones who are voting for it. Unless there's a case of cheating or other extraneous circumstances, decisions will not be overturned. Also, keep in mind that you don't have to nominate your own aquarium; maybe you were really impressed with another user's aquarium? You can nominate them instead! The same rules and guidelines apply to nominating someone else' tank.

Winners get the coveted TotM winner seal added to their profile. Very few people have these.

Again, nominations will close 21JAN.


Good luck to all who submit!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for setting up the comp' again Ben, and good luck to everyone who enters!


----------



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll start off...Here's my 46 gallon bowfront tank. It's loaded with Taunton Tap water and 40lbs of black sand. I added a penguin bio-wheel 350 and a 150 watt jager heater.
I believe I should win because I'm the only one who has a submission...hehehe...So don't anyone else post... *w3

Well, hopefully I get a smile out of someone anyway...


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

PBrods said:


> I'll start off...Here's my 46 gallon bowfront tank. It's loaded with Taunton Tap water and 40lbs of black sand. I added a penguin bio-wheel 350 and a 150 watt jager heater.
> I believe I should win because I'm the only one who has a submission...hehehe...So don't anyone else post... *w3
> 
> Well, hopefully I get a smile out of someone anyway...



hahahahahahahaa!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

maybe ill enter if I get some fish in, I only have snails in my tank right now, and they are only staying in for cycling purposes.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Im in..just need to get my fish in the tank next weekend..pics coming soon.oh question, when you mean pics have to be posted on AF server..does that mean i can put them in my gallery and still be ok..

Rick


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Putting them in your gallery is all you need to do.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

sweet......pics coming later today then..thanks for the input

Rick


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

PBrods said:


> I'll start off...Here's my 46 gallon bowfront tank. It's loaded with Taunton Tap water and 40lbs of black sand. I added a penguin bio-wheel 350 and a 150 watt jager heater.
> I believe I should win because I'm the only one who has a submission...hehehe...So don't anyone else post... *w3
> 
> Well, hopefully I get a smile out of someone anyway...


New tank style, "minimalist" I like it


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

ok here my entry..

.

Tank specs

3 gallon ADA tank
red sea hob filter
diy co2

Plants
needle leaf java fern
nana petite
dwarf hair grass
dwarf baby tears
riccia futatians
xmas moss

fishies
2 celestial pearl danio's
soon to be 3 neon blue rasbors'a

Rick


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

75 gallon - 4'x20"x18"
SunSun HW404A Canister filter
300W heater
3x 4ft T5's & 2x 4ft T8's

No CO2
Excel dosed every 3-4 days

Hardscape - Self collected wood and rocks
Substrate - DIY - Marble chips, Blood & Bone, Propagating sand/JBL AquaBasis mix & topped with course river sand

Plants - Anubias, Java fern, Crypt Wendtii, Swords and 2 unknowns

Fish - 1 RTBS, 1 Neon, 1 Rummynose, 2 Cories, 2 Kribensis, 1 Blue Gourami, 5 Pearl Gouramis, 4 Rosy Barbs, 2 Glowlight Tetras, 5 Zebra Danios & 4 Harlequin Rasboras


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

wow beautiful tank


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Summer said:


> New tank style, "minimalist" I like it



I believe this decorating style is referred to as "Spartan"....... well, in houses it is anyway.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

i added some crypts to my tank


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ update pics when you get the blue fish!


----------



## Aquatic Castle (Jan 11, 2012)

I signed up for this forum to enter this contest. I will as soon as I get it all figured out. It looks like I need to wait to upload pictures though. The gallery is down for maintenance.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Gallery is back open. I can't wait to see what beautiful tanks we have in store for the 2012 tank of the month contests. Good luck to all who enter!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

PBrods said:


> Well, hopefully I get a smile out of someone anyway...


I'm totally voting for you. Very artistic, maximal use of negative space


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's my submission: Brand new el cheapo low-tech quarantine tank. Wisteria, vals, java moss & mopani driftwood.


----------



## Aquatic Castle (Jan 11, 2012)

Me with my 45 gal planted




A school of tiger barbs

The tank by itself. The obvious highlight of the tank is the Cryptocoryne usteriana. That is the large red and green plant in the middle. 


The base of the Cryptocoryne usteriana


Anubias


one of two cryps. I'm not sure what species


I took this up angle pic so you could see the bottom of the Cryptocoryne usteriana leaves at the top of the tank. 


bala shark


leaf fish


Petricola. The colors in this pic are off. It's the flash I guess. The plant is red, the fish is black and white. Still a cool pic.


His name is Hoover--as in the vacuum cleaner 

You can see the tank is heavily populated with simiaggressive fish. The fish have all been around for at least a year, most for two years or more. The same can be said for the plants. The tank requires almost no maintenance. There is a rainbow shark in there but he's behind a log right now. He's camera shy I guess.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

27 gallon cube marineland tank, black silicon seals on sides, fluval 205 filter, marineland 150 watt hearter, marineland double bright LED lighting, eco complete substract, river rocks, driftwood, live plants, dry ferts, home to 1 betta crowntail, been setup for 3 months and doing good


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

One more week left to enter. Lets keep the submissions going!


----------



## dante322 (Jan 15, 2012)

> One more week left to enter. Lets keep the submissions going!


just set up my tank today, just joined today. will get some picks but it is a work in progress. maybe next month.


----------



## dante322 (Jan 15, 2012)

little barren at the moment. will update when i get some plants and a couple fish.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dante, that is one epic piece of drift wood.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

my tank! finally got it ready little dirty but it will do









taken with my iphone. Im going to try to upload a better full tank shot it got washed out


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ Nice!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

tank is lookking good kyle


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Including today, just 4 days left to enter.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am out for this month sadly, I don't have the fish I want in my tank. I still need to bring my wcm back to a lfs/lps here in Nashua before I get anymore fish.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok i'm going to enter as well, 

This is my 29 again, after a rescape. 

Fish: Mollies, swordtails, snails
Plants: Ludwigia hybrid, ludwigia repens, wisteria, willow hygro, java moss, java fern, anubia,bacopa colorata, a mystery plant, and a few sprigs of duckweed. 

Hardware: 2 bulb shoplight, HOB filter, DIY co2, play sand as substrate, small piece of mopani wood, and some rocks.

Tank has been up since beginning of October.

On to the pics!


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

summer! your tank is awesome!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

thank you kyle! yours is lookin great too!


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

This is my 29 gallon, It's still in cycle so there only a few fish in there. I'm not sure what all the plants are named... I'm still learning.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking good everyone. Submisssion period will end tomorrow at midnight.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Voting has been added. Since the site has had some issues the last couple of days I added more time.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

bump, keep voting people! everyone's tank looks awesome tough decisions!


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

BUMP... We need more votes!


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

Another bump!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

bump!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations to Alasse for winning the January Freshwater Tank of the Month!!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats Alasse


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Congrats rebecca! well deserved!


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats! its a great looking tank!


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Some gorgeous tanks in this comp.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats Alasse


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats,Rebecca!


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

congrats Alasse, also very nice rock work by Drunkenbeast.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! 

Definately many gorgeous tanks entered!


----------

